# "Network Cable Unplugged": Network Connection & Network Adapter are DIFFERENT



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

*"Network Cable Unplugged": Network Connection & Network Adapter are DIFFERENT*

Hello,

I sure hope you guys can help me. I'm working on a Gateway GP6-466c desktop PC, running Windows XP Pro SP1, with 128mb of RAM.

The Internet access was fine until about a week ago. At that point, the computer could no longer get online. I checked the Device Manager and saw that the Network Adapter (D-Link DFE-530TX+) had a red X next to it. I tried uninstalling and re-installing the device, but that didn't work - the red X remained. There are no other devices installed under "Network Adapters".

So I downloaded a new driver for the device and installed it. That seemed to do the trick because the red X disappeared. However, I still can't get online because now when I check the Network Connection status, it says "Network Cable Unplugged". It didn't say that prior to the installation of the new driver.

I tried various network cables, going into various different plugs in the router - still nothing. The router "sees" the connection, and there is a green light on the back of the PC next to the network plug.

Here is something of interest: This is the only network connection that appears in the Network Connections window. When I look at the properties of this connection, it says this in the "Connect Using" window:

Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC #3. 

But the Device Manager says:

D-Link DFE-530TX+

Could that be the problem? If so, how can I fix this?

I have to run out for a few hours and do a job, but I'll be back by late afternoon, and I'll check for responses right away.

Any help you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "Network Cable Unplugged": Network Connection & Network Adapter are DIFFERENT*

D-Link probably uses the Realtek chipset on that NIC.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: "Network Cable Unplugged": Network Connection & Network Adapter are DIFFERENT*

"the following command was not found: reset winsock catalog".

The first CMD took, the second one did not. I tried it twice, then rebooted to see if the first CMD made any difference. It didn't. Tried the second CMD again, same message...the command is not found.


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: "Network Cable Unplugged": Network Connection & Network Adapter are DIFFERENT*

I ran a separate Winsock Fix. It didn't fix the problem.

Anyone??? Please???


----------



## raichle (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: "Network Cable Unplugged": Network Connection & Network Adapter are DIFFERENT*

It sounds like you inverted the words in the command....

Are you sure you installed the correct driver? The correct one is here:

http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=122

Use the Version 3.46 one.

I would try doing this and running the commands listed above again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "Network Cable Unplugged": Network Connection & Network Adapter are DIFFERENT*

Do you have SP2 installed on that machine? If not, why not?


----------

